# The Dower House Northants Jan 16



## BikinGlynn (Jan 2, 2016)

Don't believe this has been done for a while so thought I would share.

The Dower House stands a fair way from anywhere in Fawsley park grounds.
This is built part from local ironstone & partly from tudor red brick, it is widely contested to be the first brick building in the Uk. For this reason it is listed as an ancient monument.
Built in the 16th century it was the home of Lady Ursula de Vere after the death of her second husband Sir Edmund Knightly.
The building has been uninhabited since 1704 and is in a bad way. Its currently fenced off as English Heritage are undergoing repairs & stabilisation.

The explore.
Was looking for somewhere to go with my lad & explorer dog on this fairly miserable day & this seemed to fit the bill. We drove around the estate perimeter as there are footpaths crossing the land but everything was completely waterlogged.
We eventually opted to go in from higher ground and enjoyed the walk across the park despite a few slips & wet feet.
I was aware of the aforementioned fencing for repairs so was only expecting external shots however someone had been good enough to leave the site deserted & the main gates open 
Their concern is obviously vandalism but given the condition I was quite frankly not touching anything!


photo by Glynn Preston, on Flickr

Fantastic brickwork

P1020012 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr

The main tower

P1020018 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr

Its ok we had a good look out

P1020023 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr


P1020019 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr

Some old vandalism didn't look out of place!

P1020029 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr


P1020046 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr


P1020044 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr


P1020047 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr


P1020056 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr


P1020011 (1) by Glynn Preston, on Flickr


P1020062 by Glynn Preston, on Flickr

A few more pics of this one here.
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/with/24048251731/


----------



## HughieD (Jan 2, 2016)

Some lovely stone-work there.


----------



## krela (Jan 2, 2016)

Lovely stuff, thanks Glynn


----------



## smiler (Jan 2, 2016)

Nice that you had the dog to spot any Secca for you, Lovely report and pics Glynn, Thanks


----------



## thorfrun (Jan 2, 2016)

I've never seen this place before, love those twisted chimney tops, excellent


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 2, 2016)

smiler said:


> Nice that you had the dog to spot any Secca for you, Lovely report and pics Glynn, Thanks



He's a good "excuse" though a bit conspicuous!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 2, 2016)

thorfrun said:


> I've never seen this place before, love those twisted chimney tops, excellent[/QUOTE
> 
> It is lovely, but looks soo unstable I fear for its future! I could only find a report from 09, I can imagine on a nicer day it would b easy to b spotted, but its a vast estate so maybee not!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 2, 2016)

Now that's a nice piece of history. Its amazing how in olden days they can build by using brickwork like that.


----------



## DiggerDen (Jan 2, 2016)

Love those chimneys.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 3, 2016)

Nice one! I would not go near that in a high wind! 
I'm currently doing some listed barn conversions in a lot worse state than that. I also don't go near them in the wind!  
Fab shots, fab report, and fab find! Thanks for sharing mate!


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks UrbamX I thought my pics are little more than average, but taken in miserable light with my little point & shoot as normal I don't suppose they r bad.
I got this for xmas! as u would expect its a bit touristy, but there obviously are a few good uns in there ;-)
Wild Ruins: The Explorer's Guide to Britain Lost Castles, Follies, Relics and Remains: Amazon.co.uk: Dave Hamilton: 9781910636022: Books


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 3, 2016)

You've got some really nice images,thanks for showing. I hope they save the chimney stacks!


----------



## acer77 (Jan 3, 2016)

Nice dalmatian!


----------



## TheNarrator (Jan 3, 2016)

Great photos! Always good to take a lookout

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 3, 2016)

Hes always there, but I do try to keep his identity hidden!

P5240014b by Glynn Preston, on Flickr


----------



## UrbanP UK (Jan 25, 2016)

Am quite a fan of ruins like this, great shots I bet it was nice in its day with the spiralled chimneys etc.


----------



## Bones out (Jan 25, 2016)

Explorer dog spotty! Cool, does the vet think his pixilated head a danger?


----------



## BikinGlynn (Jan 25, 2016)

U were fooled see, hes a giraffe really!


----------



## Bones out (Jan 25, 2016)

The only sure thing thru that cunning disguise is that he is most definatly a he.


----------

